# Moen Smart Irrigation Control



## SanDiegoLawn (Dec 29, 2020)

Moen smart products have worked well inside my house, so I‘m interested to see what they come up with for outside the house…


https://www.moen.com/smart-home/smart-irrigation


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Interesting. I wonder if that product line is Moen's creation, or rebranded product, or maybe a partnership with an existing irrigation products company.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

The soil sensor is interesting as it is something that has never really taken off. It looks like it can be buried, battery life? Range?


----------

